# How to know when a skiff is too far gone for a rebuild?



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats really cool. Bare fiberglass can deteriorate when left in the sun for very long amounts of time. Your best bet would be to clean it out, find the worst looking spot, give it a quick sanding, wipe it down and put a layer or two of new glass in the area. Let it cure fully then give it a whack with a rubber mallet. If it delaminates or cracks then its too far gone, if not, well then its time to start a thread in the bragging section


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Very few are "too far gone", if you ask me. All you need is a shell of a boat and a title, IMO. Especially the title part.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

how far gone and how much money you want to spend restoring it are directly proportional to each other. Just depends on how much it's worth to you on a personal note.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

For sentimental reasons alone, it would be worth it to me. I have my grandpa's old truck, have put way more into it than its worth and wouldn't change a thing. Good luck.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I would be all about restoring it, especially for sentimental reasons. BUT, fiberglass can Deteriorate beyond repair, and needs to be "checked" by how I described. Fiberglass may last for almost ever but the resin in the laminates gets broken down by UV when there is no more protective layer (gelcoat or paint)


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I would love to have my Gpas old boat. The boat is long gone, it was wooden. Thanks for the momentary memories  Get that thing cleaned out and fishin


----------



## Sympleman01 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies. Great suggestions. I need to see if I can hunt down the title before I start chopping trees down to get it out. If I have any luck on the title, I'll drag her out, clean it up, then go from there.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

My boat turned 57 this year. About 10 years ago I pulled it out after about 20 years behind my parents garage. It looked about the same as that, as far as the shrubbery. Prior to that 20 year mark, Im sure it sat somewhere else for a few years. Some washing and waxing and a new motor had me on the water quick! Grandpa was really excited and surprised to see it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wonder why he put blocks and clamps on the transom?


----------



## Sympleman01 (Jun 17, 2014)

The wood pieces that are clamped the the transom are used for the transducer to the fish finder. He didn't want to drill a hole in the transom, so he mounted the transducer to the wood piece, then clamped that to the transom.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Sympleman,
   When I was 4 years old my grandfather died and his boat went to my father. I caught my first bass out of the boat. Growing up my family fished out of that boat for years. When the transom rotted out my dad got rid of it. Years later I found a boat just like it and bought it. It had a tree growing out of the center, rotter transom, broken side rail, floor rotten, a hole in the side and cracks down both sides at the waterline where the two boat haves were glassed. Everyone said I was crazy to get it but, I have the original title for the hull. I'm a long way from completion but I don't care, The memories I had with my family fishing from this style boat is the best.  Here on the forum under bragging section under "my 1967 Super Skeeter" are several pics and where I'm at now. DO NOT GIVE UP!  I would give anything to have my grandfathers original Super Skeeter.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Fiberglass has been around since the 60's and there are still plenty of boats from the 60's still floating. Until time prooves us wrong, fiberglass can last forever.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would flip it over and see if the hull has warped around the bunks from the weight of water / debris resting in the hull over the years. If it doesn't show any warp I would take a sanding wheel to it and fix it up. Shouldn't be too expensive to bring back, just elbow grease and time. Getting a functional motor and trailer will be thr big cost. As mentioned figure out the title before you invest money into fixing it.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

It's too far gone when you have to ask.... This could mean it's beyond your skill level, money and/or need. 

Buy a new/used boat that's ready and name it after your Grand Dad.


----------

